# Toyota Highlander maintenance



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

I drive about 11k miles per year and I have always went to the dealer for scheduled maintenance. I have come across a maintenance schedule online that could be done at specific intervals which would save money, especially at the dealer. Can anyone tell me if I would be safe in following this maintenance list for my Highlander? Some other Highlander online tell me they have over 100k miles and all they have done is changed their oil over the years, is this something that can be true....honestly now. My Highlander is paid off, bought brand new and to ignore scheduled maintenance is foolish if you ask me. I just don't feel like paying the dealer alot for "checking" things anymore. 

5k - Oil Change 
5k - Rotate tires 
30k - Air Filter 
30k - Cabin Filter 
When the brake pads need replacing - Brake Fluid 
45k - Engine Coolant


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Personally, that schedule looks fine to me, but it could void your warranty, if you still have one on the car.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Bigplanz said:


> Personally, that schedule looks fine to me, but it could void your warranty, if you still have one on the car.


6 yrs old
67k miles

This suv is gonna last forever.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

That more or less is a good maintenance schedule and if you follow that you shouldn’t have any problems. You should also check your manual for their recommended scheduled maintenance and tweak it to that if you want. As long as you have records and a regular maintenance schedule of what you have done to your vehicle you will have no problem with your warranty or the dealer unless it stipulates in the warranty that you have to bring your vehicle to them.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

he-he

where's saving money in this schedule?

is it 3.0 V6?

my wife has Lexus RX300, which is based on Highlander platform.

I change oil every 12-15000 miles.
Mobil1 or K&N oil filter. Amsoil.
I use only best synth lubricants in transfer case and differential, which you, actually, forgot to even take into consideration, and should be done at 65 000 miles. 

stop using paper air filters and switch to K&N air filter. yes, it's 4 times regular one, but lasts forever and improves mpg by about a mile to a gallon.

do your math, what is more cost efficient.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

ukrkoz said:


> he-he
> 
> where's saving money in this schedule?
> 
> ...


Transfer case and differential? They are sealed units so why should they get changed out?


----------



## itguy08 (Jan 11, 2011)

> stop using paper air filters and switch to K&N air filter. yes, it's 4 times regular one, but lasts forever and improves mpg by about a mile to a gallon.


Only problem is K&N's let in more dirt which may or may not cause an issue down the road especially if you drive in a dusty environment. You also do have to clean and oil them every once in a while too.



> Transfer case and differential? They are sealed units so why should they get changed out?


Gear oil breaks down over time just like engine oil. There's no blowby and other engine gasses to deal with but there is a lot of heat.

Other than that nothing there seems out of the ordinary - I'd throw in transmission fluid changes ever 30k there if it's an automatic. You may be able to go a little longer on antifreeze - check the owner's manual on that.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

itguy08 said:


> Only problem is K&N's let in more dirt which may or may not cause an issue down the road especially if you drive in a dusty environment. You also do have to clean and oil them every once in a while too.
> 
> Gear oil breaks down over time just like engine oil. There's no blowby and other engine gasses to deal with but there is a lot of heat.


4 people I know who have driven their Highlanders 200k miles have never changed these.....that's almost laughable.


----------



## itguy08 (Jan 11, 2011)

dinosaur1 said:


> 4 people I know who have driven their Highlanders 200k miles have never changed these.....that's almost laughable.


200k is *NOTHING* now a days. Cars are designed for 150k mile service life now so 200k is not the milestone it used to be. That being said it's cheap insurance for the 4x4 system. You can probably get away without it but it's not that much more expensive to go the whole route so it falls under "cheap insurance".


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

itguy08 said:


> 200k is *NOTHING* now a days. Cars are designed for 150k mile service life now so 200k is not the milestone it used to be. That being said it's cheap insurance for the 4x4 system. You can probably get away without it but it's not that much more expensive to go the whole route so it falls under "cheap insurance".


or as dealers like to call it "preventative maintenance"....=)


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

For someome like me who drives 12k miles per year approx. what is recommended other than what I've already mentioned. Overall I think I'm doing fine and so far my suv is running great.


----------

